# Balloon Molly



## ppez (Jun 18, 2011)

My balloon molly is hitting itself off the filter and ship and the other 2 mollies are sometimes hitting themselves off the bottom of the tank! any know why? Also what should i do if they bully one of the 3?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

When you say hitting itself, do you mean like bumping or scratching/flicking? If it's like a rub/scratching//flicking, that is signs of something irritating their skin, usually parasites or injury.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say parasites.Its called flashing,and they do it because something is on them and they are trying to get it off.Can you tell if they have white spots(ich)or shine a flashlight on them to look for gold dusting(velvet.)Raise the tank temp slowly up to 86 add a medicinal dose of salt and keep an eye on them.


----------



## ppez (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks all. I have checked them and they look fine. Checked water and all levels ok. I've carried out a PWC and will keep an eye on them. We are brand new to keeping fish so all help is appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NP.One thing you need to do,is at lights out tonight(make sure its as dark in and around the tank as possible)Shine a flashlight on them.Look for anything that could be hanging out of scales.Some parasites hide from light and will show themselves briefly at lights out.


----------

